# 10 inch Jet Table Saw JTS-10 ???



## jlcmsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and have made my introduction.

I have been lurking for some time and enjoy the knowledge here.

Recently, I came across a table saw that has me somewhat confused and thought someone here might know a thing or two about it.

It is a Jet JTS-10, Model 501, contractors model.

I have searched but have come up empty.

The saw appears to be in good condition and the motor has been replaced with a Sears 3/4 hp motor according to the gentleman wo wants to sell it. He was not sure what HP motor powered it in it's origional state.

He wants $150.00 for it and the only thing he can tell me is that he is the second owner. He has no owners manual, and that is what started my search. 

I cannot find anything about this saw I am skeptical.

My older Delta saw I had before I gave it o my son, was built like a tank, weighing I believe somewhere in the 300 lbs range with a 1.5hp motor.

Anyhow I Digress, Can anyone shed some light on this Jet table saw ?

Thanks for all the info that has increased my knowledge here and for any answers to the above question.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The earlier Jet contractor saw models that I recall were the 708301, but never heard of a 501......I suppose it could be an 80's model made by Mao Shan. $150 seems steep for an older saw with a 3/4hp motor.

Does it look like this?









The Jet contractor saws before 2000 were blue:









The 708301 from ~ 2000 looks like this:


----------



## jlcmsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Some of the things look similiar but one thing that is disturbing is that it has a toggle switch at the lower left hand area to turn it on/off.

Moderators, If this is unacceptable please remove it and my apology.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4025282857.html


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

No mobile base, stamped steel wings, crappy fence, and only 3/4hp motor. Is the dog included?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jlcmsc said:


> Some of the things look similiar but one thing that is disturbing is that it has a toggle switch at the lower left hand area to turn it on/off.


The seller is asking far too much for this saw.

The price would put me off, but not the toggle switch. Most contractor style switches work like this toggle switch, namely they break the hot wire only. You could easily replace this with a more convenient paddle style switch. However, I would pass on this saw and look for one with better features and / or lower price.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed. I wouldn't pay more than 50 bucks for that saw. And I probably would still pass.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

knotscott said:


> The 708301 from ~ 2000 looks like this:


I have this one. It's a great saw.


----------



## jlcmsc (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I didn't have a good feeling about this so that is why my question.

I miss my Delta which was 2 HP and am looking to purchase a smaller one being the Delta took 3 guy's to move. Looking to renovate my daughter's garage and will be looing for something well built and prortable.

Thanks again and if anyone else has any suggestions I would appreciated it.

Things aren't built like they once were, and I have a few other jet items, planer and joiner that I am happy with hence the Jet portable table saw.


----------



## Doomi (Aug 5, 2013)

jlcmsc said:


> Some of the things look similiar but one thing that is disturbing is that it has a toggle switch at the lower left hand area to turn it on/off.
> 
> Moderators, If this is unacceptable please remove it and my apology.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4025282857.html


I have the Mao-Shan labeled version of this saw, except mine has cast iron wings and a better motor. Mine also utilizes a toggle switch for on/off. 

It's an ok saw, and it does what I need for now... but I wouldn't spend more than $40-50 on this one personally.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This Ridgid needs some TLC, but it has a better fence and decent bones. The condition could be a bartering point....asking $150.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed.... Better option


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You can find more saws better than that. However, I'm thinking about getting the dog .


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

knotscott said:


> This Ridgid needs some TLC, but it has a better fence and decent bones. The condition could be a bartering point....asking $150.


that's a 2412 in disarray. $150 is too much for that saw. check the parts daigrams at the end of the OM and verify that the parts are there for reassembly. buying parts for that saw can get expensive as it's at least 10-13 years old:

http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/C67D3E55F4C64E808D10D17D7026F721/TS2412_Table_Saw_Man.pdf


----------

